# True Haus Kennels



## Stuart Stuart (Dec 25, 2009)

I would like to know if anyone has purchased any puppies or adult dogs from True Haus Kennels and if anyone is training there dogs and how are they doing.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Really ?? Again with this shit ?? What was wrong with the first kennel you asked about ?? DO you really even know ??

Just get Jerry to get you a dog. Enough with the kennel cluelessness. Randomly asking about kennels is annoying. Did YOU talk to them????

You are just gonna have to realize a few things here. Most people here are absolutely clueless about training, about breeding, and are on their first dog. 

They repeat shit like parrots, without understanding what it is that they say.

The guy whose kennel you mentioned the first time has forgotton more about the GSD than everyone on here with very few exceptions will EVER know.

Stick with that guy. He was one of the good guys back in the day who wanted to keep the GSD strong. Maybe he said **** it, many of the good ones have, but you are not even talking to these people, and wouldn't know a good dog in the first place. Need to figure that out first.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Stuart is doing his reseach. He has talked to these people but most dog people are like used car dealers, most will tell you what you want to hear. A newbie really don't know what to ask but they do want a good dog to put time and money into. You may be right about some people on this forum but for the most part I think you're wrong about this. 

Information he gets from people that has dogs out of these kennels is a fantastic way to get good info. People here may have something from these kennels or knows someone who does. 

I thank you very much about him getting one from me but I don't have anything to offer right now. If I did he would be the type person I would sell to. He has a goal and knows somewhat of the type of dog he's looking for. Besides he's getting an education on different kennels and salesmen. It's all good.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

He should just get you to go look at pups with him. It would be worth the gas money/beer/bucks.

I just don't think that he is gonna get what he is looking for here, where if he at least made an appointment with you to go look at a couple of places with you, he could avoid a lot of the silly shit. Bring that kid of yours with too. : )


----------



## Stuart Stuart (Dec 25, 2009)

Yes I talked with Mr. Reed at True Haus I like what he had to say. I also spoke with Mr. Lino and like what he had to say also but if I knew everything about the working dog and its breeders I would not be asking any questions. The only way to learn is to ask. You probably have good advice for people about the working dog but being a smart ass does not help.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I understand what you are saying Jeff, I appreciate it. It's kind of hard just to get in a car or plane and go across the US to talk to a good salesman about his wonderful product that he thinks so highly about. Where the truth is amoung people that know what is actually produced from these breeders. True you will get some off the wall stuff but you can expect that and have to take ALL that you hear with a grain of salt. That's where research is and will work. You take the info you are presented with and make a decision from what you have. He has gotten some good info on PMs from good sources.

PS: As long as the breeders are not bashed by others on the forum I think it's good research.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

The guy got bashed last time.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Stuart give Mike Osmundson a call at www.kreativekennels.com


----------



## allen byrd (Nov 25, 2009)

I really do say much on any of the discussion forums that I go on, but I will tell you that Stuart is a good man and he is also doing his own research on bloodlines and breeders, as well as seeking help from his friends. You have to start somwwhere and like jerry said not everyone that wants to get a good puppy can take time off of work and fly all over the country looking at different litters and breeders.I spent a lot of time in the SAR world and most of the folks that do SAR work are folks that want to give something back to society and will talk top you all day long about what they have learned and want to pass that along to others and are eager to learn from others themseves. Most SAR people are team players even though I have seen some politics come into play with a few over the years. But not out on a search when they are out there in front of people.
I aslo dabbled in the sport of NVBK for about 2 1/2 years and was with a good group of people doing this. 
Now I am going to address what that Jeff guy said above. If you have a problem with what Stuart is asking then I will tell you that it is your problem and not Stuart's.I don't know if you personnaly know Jerry and Jay but I will tell you that I find them to be very good folks, But I aslo don't think that I would want to get up in Jay's face and just bluntly call him a kid even if he is very midly mannered. A lot of people on this board may find your abrupt comments very annoying, but it appears to me that's just the type of mentally that you have

Signed,
Allen Byrd


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

As usual Jeff needs to mind his own damn business and just butt out if he has nothing of worth to add on the question.

True Haus is right up the road from here and Cindy Reed comes and trains with us most weekends. Stuart PM me with any questions you have. I'll tell you what I can, totally bipartisan.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Now I am going to address what that Jeff guy said above. If you have a problem with what Stuart is asking then I will tell you that it is your problem and not Stuart's.I don't know if you personnaly know Jerry and Jay but I will tell you that I find them to be very good folks, But I aslo don't think that I would want to get up in Jay's face and just bluntly call him a kid even if he is very midly mannered.

That Jeff guy ?? LOL

So Jerry doesn't have a kid named Jay ??


Quote: A lot of people on this board may find your abrupt comments very annoying

Go cry to the mods like everyone else. I see you are a great contributer to this board.......NOT. I see you do SAR. HA HA


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: As usual Jeff needs to mind his own damn business and just butt out if he has nothing of worth to add on the question

Since when the **** are you in charge of shit ??


----------



## allen byrd (Nov 25, 2009)

Jeff:

There is a saying if you are going to dish it out you must be able to take it when it comes back on you. To me you are one that can not handle it when it comes back to you. I did get a good laugh from your comments and that of your mentality. I think you are a bull shiter, and this will end my comments so go ahead if you want too and show use some more of your mentality.

Signed,
Allen Byrd


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

What is the matter bird boy, you get picked on in high school ?? Didn't get picked till last in sports and you are all bitter ?? When you contribute something other than crying because people are not doing what you want, maybe someone will listen. 

You are probably complaining to the mods right now, demanding that this foolishness stop. However, it takes a personality, and experience in dog training to keep a board like this interesting. You have neither.

Please feel free to take yourself out of the gene pool.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Stuart,
Buy a green dog. You can do your homework forever and pick out what you think is the right puppy and be wrong. Jerry or someone can help you find a nice green dog, test it and be on your way to whatever you want to do with the dog. You'll hear over and over that puppies are a crapshoot because it's true.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Al Curbow said:


> ... You'll hear over and over that puppies are a crapshoot because it's true.


 For sure if you feed them cheap food...crapshoot ain't even close Al.................


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

We will get this all worked out no doubt.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Its alright Allen, I don't mind being called kid. I actually thought it was funny. Stuart is just trying to find out some info so he will get a good dog that can be trained well and produce the results that he wants, and there's nothing wrong with that. Don't take Jeff personal guys, he is just being Jeff. In reality he would probably be a fun person to train with seeing that he likes to cut up so much. He might fit right in with us. Maybe..:-k LOL


----------



## allen byrd (Nov 25, 2009)

Jay:

I said I would not comment any more, Jeff may like to kid around but I will say again if your goiing to dish it out be able to take the shit that comes back to you. Hell as for me I buy and sell assholes like Jeff ever day of the week I don't make any money doing so, it's just that it's so much fun to do. PS - Jeff if you have never seen a perfect asshole wraped in plastic then I will share this with you - all you have toi do is look at your drivers license.
I would love to train dogs with Jeff (AH) Oehlsen to see if he has it in himself to be a team player and share just a little bit of his knowledge.

Signed gladly,
Allen Byrd

nothing personal meant but you see Jeff I can take all the shit you have to dish out and more, just know that I can dish it out as well. Got to go for now as it is getting to hard to keep from laughing.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So you sell assholes ? How much for just a regular asshole ?? Do you have a catalog or something ??

Are you in the porn business ??


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

allen byrd said:


> Jay:
> 
> PS - Jeff if you have never seen a perfect asshole wraped in plastic then I will share this with you - all you have toi do is look at your drivers license.
> Signed gladly,
> ...


I don't think so Allen....or you wouldn't be so fixated on what Jeff says. LMAO Besides, you don't know real assholes very well so I doubt you buy and sell them daily. The best compliment you can give a real asshole is by acknowledging he is one....especially a perfect one. =D>


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Ok guys let's get back on topic, although I am having fun reading this thing could turn ugly too quick. I think you guys are having fun too , but topic please. LOL


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Oh, sorry Jerry, for some reason I thought the topic was Jeff. Must have got that idea from reading Allen's posts. Looking back, I see the topic is something I don't know anything about so I will bow out. Only jumped in because I do know something about assholes. LMAO


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

jay lyda said:


> Its alright Allen, I don't mind being called kid. I actually thought it was funny. Stuart is just trying to find out some info so he will get a good dog that can be trained well and produce the results that he wants, and there's nothing wrong with that. Don't take Jeff personal guys, he is just being Jeff. In reality he would probably be a fun person to train with seeing that he likes to cut up so much. He might fit right in with us. Maybe..:-k LOL


HAHAHA, the Damn Lyda boys and what's his name!!![-X
Jerry the voice...Hope this thing pans out, the bear for me...Bouvier puppies will hit the ground Valentine's Day and I haven't a soul who has seeds big enough to sling food into the kennel for the beasts!
Some day brother, some day!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Oh, sorry Jerry, for some reason I thought the topic was Jeff. Must have got that idea from reading Allen's posts. Looking back, I see the topic is something I don't know anything about so I will bow out. Only jumped in because I do know something about assholes. LMAO


 Don...there is tight a**, little a&&, BIG a%%%, and wise a^^. And the best [email protected]@ around is FREE! =D>


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: As usual Jeff needs to mind his own damn business and just butt out if he has nothing of worth to add on the question
> 
> Since when the **** are you in charge of shit ??


Your tone implies, you think, you are! :-& Cut this guy some slack and let him ask his questions, how the hell else will he get answers? Everyone starts at the bottom of the knowledge barrel.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

"Everyone starts at the bottom of the knowledge barrel."

And some are Destin to Remain there!......


Just kidding, Happy New Year!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing. Not really wanting to do any footwork, just wanting answers to silly questions. I mean, if you want to do a sport, I don't think asking here is the answer.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't get how asking about a breeder and their dogs is silly? How many just believe, what the breeder themselves have to say? He's asking about a certain dog, how he produces and by people who have actually SEEN the progeny and/or worked them. Not so easy for him to just fly accross the country and see for himself, all the dogs that peek his interest. Not to mention he would not being seeing much of what the dogs produced, just the dogs themselves. 

I think asking how a dog PRODUCES is an excellent question. Doing what one can, is better than doing nothing at all and then crying on here, about the BYB crapper you picked up, before he knew anything like this board existed.

Questions and discussions are what these forums are about, are they not? Oh wait no...bashing comes first. #-o


----------



## Jerad_e (12 mo ago)

Stuart Stuart said:


> I would like to know if anyone has purchased any puppies or adult dogs from True Haus Kennels and if anyone is training there dogs and how are they doing.


Owner Jim is rude and condescending. I emailed cindy about a pup i wanted. Told her my commitment to have the K9 trainined professionally and gave the info of the k9 academy . There were none available so we decided i would pay a deposit and get on the waiting list. As an afterthought Cindy mentioned an 11 month male who was returned by their customers because he was "to much dog for the person... and so i ask cindy a couple ?s about the dogs experience so far and i asked if hes a big puller because i had issues with a dog in the past and wanted to see if this dog had 11 months of attention or kennle time. So the next response comes from Jim who i had never spoken with before. And based on me saying i didnt want an 11 month old dog if he hasnt had any leash work...here is what this steller personality had to say to a prospective client...

******"the dog has had good starting OB it is so easy to fix a dog that pulls on the leash, witch leads me to believe you do not have much experience with dogs you would most defiantly need professorial help. That is the simpleness problem to fix leash walking.."******

Sorry bud, repect is everything and you need to learn some!
Imagine you go to a professional in any field and they try to make you feel inadequate for not knowing what they know, even though you are doing your research/paying for professional help, ect. Then some gate keeper wannabe thinks they are catching you at somthing and yourjust being honest trying to get your foot in the door

Alas, i got my pup from Zeal in WISCONSIN ... out of the 5 pr 6 kennles i was in touch with TRUEHAUS was the only one who provoked me...


----------

